# Cat Person or Dog Person



## CaedemMarquez (Mar 23, 2011)

Are you a cat person or a dog person?

Caedem


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Meow.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I like the idea of cats, but I'm allergic to them, so... dog.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Both...I have two cats right now, but dogs make me happy, too 

No more pets after Max and Buddah are gone, though...we've hit the age where we want to pick up and go when we want, and finding people to come feed them is a PITA...


----------



## CaedemMarquez (Mar 23, 2011)

This is my official "study" of kindleboard members. You can tell a lot about a person if they like dogs or cats. So when we find out if the majority of readers like cats or dogs, we should, in theory, know a bit about the general personality of kindleboards.

And since every community website takes on, to a certain extent, the personality of the creator, it is my guess that we can accurately assume how the moderators would answer based on the how the users answer.

In other words, if 60% of people answer that they are a dog person, I am going to bet that's how the majority of mods would answer.

Let's see if it works.

Caedem


----------



## CaedemMarquez (Mar 23, 2011)

Thumper said:


> Both...I have two cats right now, but dogs make me happy, too
> 
> No more pets after Max and Buddah are gone, though...we've hit the age where we want to pick up and go when we want, and finding people to come feed them is a PITA...


Based on your avator, I would have guessed dogs. JK

Caedem


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Both!

I'm currently owned by two dogs and two cats.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Both. If I could only pick one or the other then I'd go Team Canine.


----------



## CaedemMarquez (Mar 23, 2011)

I knew I should have said people can only pick one or the other! lol.

Caedem


----------



## CaedemMarquez (Mar 23, 2011)

tkkenyon said:


> peripatetic


Not to self: look up peripatetic so you don't look ignorant or uneducated. 

Caedem


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Team Feline here!


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

cats


----------



## jackblaine (May 22, 2011)

Both!  Love them all!


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

I love other people's dogs! For my own household, I love cats. Always have. I love the purring, the curling up on the lap, and the fact that they pretty much train themselves.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I have one of each, but I am team meow.  I love my dog, but she is semi-stalkerish.  My cat is independent and doesn't drool.  Much like myself.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

....You need to ask ?


----------



## Amera (May 22, 2011)

We have both, but despite spending my formative decades being allergic and modestly terrified of cats, I ended up becoming a huge kitty lover over the past ~6 years. Now we have 2 bengals and I wouldn't trade them for anything.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

How about team Bird? (Chickens and parrots especially) I like both dogs and cats. If I have to choose between dogs and cats, I would say I am a cat person.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

<--- See avatar, 'nuff said? (And I miss him terribly.)


----------



## lpking (Feb 12, 2011)

Definitely dogs.

Though cats do love me, even when I sneeze on them.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Dogs, hands down.  But I can deal with cats.


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

I'd have to go with both. I have cat's right now and they are nice, but I miss having dogs. There was always a dog in the house when I was growing up. Once day, when I have a backyard again, I will get another dog. But I do love my three kitties.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Dogs (despite my avatar!)


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I like cats. I just love dogs so much.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

WOOF You didn't ask, but I also tweet.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

I love both, but a slight edge goes to the dogs.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Dogs rule! They are part of the family. The cats think we exist to serve them kibble when the mice are scarce.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Dogs for security, cats to keep me grounded


----------



## CaedemMarquez (Mar 23, 2011)

Some dog people finally chime in.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

CaedemMarquez said:


> Are you a cat person or a dog person?


I love them both so I don't think I could choose a favorite. I'm not allowed to have cats anymore because of hubby's allergies and I miss them. Luckily, I have a sweet little Yorkie who keeps me pretty busy.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I like all animals,but I will only live with cats. I am a little scared of dogs and I just don't connect to them.
I am totally in tune with cats.  .  They get me and I get them.  . They are just perfect for me, well they are just perfect period. 

And yes, they run the house. As it should be.


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

Definitely at cat person!
I really enjoy spending time with my friends' dogs, but my lifestyle is much more suited to living with cats- they don't need me to take them out for walks or potty breaks so I don't have to rush home to take care of that sort of thing....  and I just LOVE curling up on the couch with a couple of purrballs!!!


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Dog! I'm wary of cats, like horses. If i'm stood near a horse (only actually ever been that close once lol) i'm a bit worried it will kick me, and with cats i'm worried they are gonna hiss and scratch me. Although my sister had a lovely cat called Henry once, he's the best cat i ever met. 

I like cats but i dont think i'd ever have one as a pet. I love my dogs though. I think also, i was brought up with dogs since i was born, if we had had cats instead i might prefer them. Maybe


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Cats!!  I love dogs (all animals really), but not in my house!


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

If I weren't terribly allergic to cats, it would be kitties for me. But my sweet Bridget is a dog, and I love her anyway.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I forgot to mention that cats also get bonus points from me because I was bitten by two different dogs in the same week when I was ten.  Makes a girl a bit wary.  (they were both dogs that "had never bitten anyone before!")


----------



## CaedemMarquez (Mar 23, 2011)

Lisa Scott said:


> (they were both dogs that "had never bitten anyone before!")


That's always the excuse crappy owners give.

Caedem


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

CaedemMarquez said:


> That's always the excuse crappy owners give.
> 
> Caedem


True, I don't suppose you'd hear someone saying, "Hey lookee there Earl, Fluffy got another one."


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I prefer cats, despite a mild allergy. They are just too - as someone else said - _purrf_ect!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I love all animals and always had both cats & dogs growing up. However as an adult I have only had cats, purely because of my lifestyle. I'm single and have to be available to travel for my work. In the past I was never home enough, even when I was home, to take care of a dog. I have slowed down a bit but still...
I believe dogs are like small children, they need more constant care... walks, feeding etc... where as cats are like teenagers. They need supervision but are more self sufficient. You can even leave them alone for a few days, just be sure to lock the liquor cabinet!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I've had both all of my life (as well as other animals). Currently I have a dog, and he's like one of my children. I would have a cat (or two), but I'm still not over the three cats I lost last year.  My Biddy-Kitty (she was a big orange fluff ball), Twinkle (she was a grey and white kitty), and Meowy (she was black and white like a cow - and the reason for her name is my DD has a stuffed cow named, Cowey. So it was Meowy and Cowey). It really hurts when you lose your babies all in one year.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I have owned both cats and dogs and enjoyed them both.  However, if I were forced to pick just one...it would have to be dog.  I think most dogs are better than most humans I have known.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

julieannfelicity said:


> I've had both all of my life (as well as other animals). Currently I have a dog, and he's like one of my children. I would have a cat (or two), but I'm still not over the three cats I lost last year.  My Biddy-Kitty (she was a big orange fluff ball), Twinkle (she was a grey and white kitty), and Meowy (she was black and white like a cow - and the reason for her name is my DD has a stuffed cow named, Cowey. So it was Meowy and Cowey). It really hurts when you lose your babies all in one year.


I am so sorry. That is a lot of loss in one year . Just breaks my heart.


----------



## Amera (May 22, 2011)

cc84 said:


> Dog! I'm wary of cats, like horses. If i'm stood near a horse (only actually ever been that close once lol) i'm a bit worried it will kick me, and with cats i'm worried they are gonna hiss and scratch me.


Funny aside, our horses love cats! The stable has a few barn cats that lurk around and get spoiled by all the workers, and the horses like to nuzzle them.

Anyway, one of the biggest factors for preference is just what you want in a pet. Some people love the "best friend" who makes you his/her whole world and would literally dive off a cliff with you. Other people want something to snuggle and play with, but don't want to be bothered with the constant neediness. And of course others like a healthy mix! They're actually quite complimentary together once they learn to get along.


----------



## CaedemMarquez (Mar 23, 2011)

julieannfelicity said:


> It really hurts when you lose your babies all in one year.


I am so sorry for everything you lost last year.

Caedem


----------



## CaedemMarquez (Mar 23, 2011)

For those of you that love cats, do you love them as much as this person?

you MUST watch until the end of the two minute video. Please promise me you will watch! 

Caedem


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I saw that one last week. I had some friends that could relate ... in a calm, sane way. 

As for me: dogs! I'm terribly allergic to cats, but even if I wasn't, I'd still choose dogs. I like cats, but I love dogs.


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

I love dogs, but I would never own one - I don't like bring responsible for something that requires me going out into the cold early in the morning before it can relieve itself.

Thus, I am a cat person.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, I wouldn't want to deal with the walking either. Or not being able to get home during the day. I guess I am lazy that way, just like my cats  .

Plus there is nothing like waking up in the morning with a mouthful of vibrating cat wrapped around the face.


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

Atunah said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't want to deal with the walking either. Or not being able to get home during the day. I guess I am lazy that way, just like my cats .
> 
> Plus there is nothing like waking up in the morning with a mouthful of vibrating cat wrapped around the face.


I woke up this morning wearing my cat's butt like a hat.

It must be love.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

. I don't even want to know half of the stuff our cats do to us while we sleep.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Cats.  As infuriating as it can be working for one, I just love them.   I like dogs but don't feel the need to have one. However, I must have a cat in the house.


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

Atunah said:


> . I don't even want to know half of the stuff our cats do to us while we sleep.


Ralphie (the cat) really likes grooming my son when he is sleeping. I suspect he loves my son best when he is asleep, and I can sympathize.



Lyndl said:


> Cats. As infuriating as it can be working for one, I just love them. I like dogs but don't feel the need to have one. However, I must have a cat in the house.


Agreed. I like the fact that I have several friendly neighbours with dogs so I can have little visits with them, but I've never felt a strong desire to have my own.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

EVIL!!! EVIL says I, to try and make me CHOOSE! 

Cain't do it. Equal opportunity fur-kid lover here. Grew up with dogs, adore cats as well, my "bidness" is all about the both of 'em, and you can see my present pair in the Avatar. 

FWIW, some of the psychologists I've interviewed about pet choices assert it has as much to do with what you experienced as a child as anything else--love a big black dog as a kid? you'll be drawn to that as an adult. Bitten or frightened by a cat--or had parents who "hated" cats--well then.  

It's all about socialization as a kid, just like it is with the pets. Oh, and as for the girl in the video, they do have meds for that these days.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Amy, I saw you on tv last night! I was watching a cat show on Animal Planet and you showed up a few times. 

I like the independence of my cat, but I would really like to get a dog as well. I miss taking my mom's dog to the park and having her ride around in the car with me, etc. I can't say I really like one animal over the other.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> Hey Amy, I saw you on tv last night! I was watching a cat show on Animal Planet and you showed up a few times.
> 
> I like the independence of my cat, but I would really like to get a dog as well. I miss taking my mom's dog to the park and having her ride around in the car with me, etc. I can't say I really like one animal over the other.


Hi Jessica, Yep they're still showing re-runs of the first season of CATS 101 and DOGS 101 on Animal Planet. *s* I think they somewhere also still show Petsburgh re-runs from the late 1990s, one of the first Animal Planet series appearances I did.

And I agree--each pet brings something different to the furry table.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I like dogs, but I prefer cats. With a cat, I can go away for a week so long as I make sure there is plenty of food and water and litter. The cat doesn't LIKE being left alone, of course, but with a dog, I would have to take the dog along or put the dog in a kennel. With a dog, you have to take them out for walks regardless of what the weather is like or how you feel. With the cat, I can sit there on the couch with a catnip toy tied to a fishing rod.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

So Bob...you're obviously a cat person, right?


----------



## Bogbuilder (May 26, 2011)

Cats. They still got that wild streak, and haven't completely bowed-down to the hu-man!


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Bogbuilder said:


> Cats. They still got that wild streak, and haven't completely bowed-down to the hu-man!


As they say in the classics, "Four legs good, two legs baaaad!"


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I know my cat still thinks we're insane to invited that "devil dawg" into HER house. And of course the dog thinks the cat has a squeaker inside if he could just get her to hold still long enough to find it . . .


----------



## Erin Zarro (Apr 30, 2011)

Team Feline here.  We had a cat when I was a kid and then there was a long stretch of time where we didn't (the cat was Mom's and the cat dying really devastated my Mom and she didn't want any cats for a long time) and then my dad and sister took in a dog and bam!  Team Canine all the way.

I myself am not a dog person, but I'm beginning to warm up to them (constant exposure -- we have one living with us that's my Mom and sister's, and my sister who lives next door has THREE very hyper, very crazy dogs.  They scare me).  The in-laws have a crazy, hyper dog as well....


When I moved in with my husband in '08, I finally got my cat!  Hailey is not much of a cuddler, but she loves us in her own way.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Erin Zarro said:


> Team Feline here.


I love that!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh Bob, your dogs are adorable! And they look like such good friends.


----------

